# Where can I exchange money?



## karim37

Hi,
How can I ask "where can I exchange money?" in Romanian?


----------



## farscape

Again, the context and your attempt to translate the expression are missing...


----------



## karim37

OK, now I understand that you would like my attemp too translate and where I would use the sentence. What if I have no idea of how to say something.
Anyway, This would be in a situation where I am looking for a place to exchange money. I have "Unde pot să schimb bani?", but do I need to use "face schimb" and "de bani"?


----------



## farscape

Great, something we can work with 

BTW, (WR moderator speaking here) -  the WordReference forum rules are there for a reason, please read them again. WR is a dictionary site and the WR forums are extensions of the dictionary pages.

"Unde pot să schimb valută" is the right expression, where can I exchange foreign currency. Alternatively you can use " unde găsesc un birou/casă de schimb valutar" (foreign exchange bureau).


----------



## karim37

Thanks!


----------

